# Hilfe welches Program eignet sich für das am besten .



## JackyD07 (28. Mai 2012)

Hy Leute !
Bin ganz neu hier hoffe das hier in der richtigen Forum poste.
Ich brauche bitte Hilfe mit welchen programm kann mann das am besten und schnellsten realliesieren ?
Keine 3d Animation nur grafisch zeichnen.



Danke im voraus
lg


----------



## kalterjava (31. Mai 2012)

Hi,

mit Illustrator oder kostenlos mit Inkscape. Nur, wenn du es in 3D umsetzen kannst, hättest du sämtliche Probleme wie Schatten, korrekte Belichtung etc. schon einmal elliminiert.
Den künstlichen Zeichnungseffekt kannst du immer noch im Postwork mit einem Grafikprogramm wie Photoshop oder Gimp per Filter erzielen.


----------

